# A DXO Parody



## Hillsilly (Jun 15, 2015)

A funny look at the DxO Mark

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUAbdtwIkI8

And something with a few more details: -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkedG-y2FXM

I don't know how well balanced this guy is. But he's not afraid to put his opinion out there.


----------

